# TB500



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

evening

any usage on the above pep or any views?

thanks


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Pscarb used high doses for a short time and had great results with an injury...

Quite expensive to run at the higher dose but if you have a problem and it's effective...bingo.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks bud

is there any reputable websites that stock it

or Pscarb wanna chime in with his experience


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

southern research have it and are reputable


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes I have and still do use it, I think it is over advertised as the next big thing for muscle in terms of BB from some of the claims I have seen but for an injury it is great, I used 12mg over 3 days (2, 4, 6) and my shoulder injury felt amazing.......


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Does it heal, or just mask? I have an ankle injury from last year which still plays up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It reduces inflammation which in turn will heal TB500 is know in the body as Thymosin Beta 4 which is what is contained in blisters to heal and animals have ten times more than humans....


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

3 days and you came off and the effect was instant?

can I ask where you got yous from?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> 3 days and you came off and the effect was instant?
> 
> can I ask where you got yous from?


3 days and the effect was instant but i stopped and the inflammation came back after about a month but i have been doing 2mg per week and everything has calmed down alot now, i got mine from SRC (Southern Research Company)


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

many thanks


----------

